# UGA/NOTRE DAME



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 20, 2019)

How many of y'all will be at the game tomorrow? My wife and I are lucky enough to be able to make this historic event! Should be a good game and I hope the DAWGS blow the Irish out! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## across the river (Sep 20, 2019)

I will be up there with you.  It is funny, twenty years ago I loved a night game, and now even with this game I'm just like, this is going to be a pain in the rear getting home so late.  I guess that comes with getting old.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Host-a-la-vista Irish!!

GO DAWGS


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 21, 2019)

Not attending. But we do have a nice little outdoor entertainment area setup. We’ll have friends over for libations while I make hot wings. ?


----------



## ddavis1120 (Sep 21, 2019)

In the classic city as I post.  Place is hopping!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

I let my mouth over run my buttocks and bet on the Domers . .


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I let my mouth over run my buttocks and bet on the Domers . .


Come on Quckbro!!! How bout dem Dawgs?!!


----------



## poohbear (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Time to show em what we are made of.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I let my mouth over run my buttocks and bet on the Domers . .


You are gonna have ta learn not to drank and bet!!!!!!!

But just to make you feel better how bout a Go Dawgs from you!!!! Just those two words would set your soul at ease!!!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Even I did a Go Dawgs,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> You are gonna have ta learn not to drank and bet!!!!!!!
> 
> But just to make you feel better how bout a Go Dawgs from you!!!! Just those two words would set your soul at ease!!!!!!




Coopbro, I've NEVER said those words, and never will.  Blasphemy.  Would wish you luck, don't think you're gonna need it . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Even I did a Go Dawgs,,,,




Nobody really cares what a Michigan Yank thinks . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nobody really cares what a Michigan Yank thinks . .


You didn't even grad from GT,,,,????


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 21, 2019)

To All: In Quacks defense, he STILL hasn't learned not to bet on Tech

Insert your favorite"Not the sharpest ___________ in the __________"

I mean fer the love of Pete, he does work in a rock hole..........................oh............wait..........never mind


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You didn't even grad from GT,,,,????




He didn`t need to. He got a good job, purty Lady, and enough money to burn a wet mule in a rainstorm.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> To All: In Quacks defense, he STILL hasn't learned not to bet on Tech
> 
> Insert your favorite"Not the sharpest ___________ in the __________"
> 
> I mean fer the love of Pete, he does work in a rock hole..........................oh............wait..........never mind


A few cards short of a full deck,,,,


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I let my mouth over run my buttocks and bet on the Domers . .



Go ahead and pay the man.?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> A few cards short of a full deck,,,,



Pot meet kettle......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> He didn`t need to. He got a good job, purty Lady, and enough money to burn a wet mule in a rainstorm.



You know a man has plenty of money when he bets on ND


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2019)

Uga represented well on gameday by Mr 17.5, Thug motivator Jeezy...?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go ahead and pay the man.?


He'll forget all about it,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Vandy first on the board against LSU. 

That lasted about 5 minutes.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Wis up over Mi by 7 too,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Not attending. But we do have a nice little outdoor entertainment area setup. We’ll have friends over for libations while I make hot wings. ?



Rubbing the ribs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

UF v UT is a comedy of errors. They got the officials and the announcers confused.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

14-7 LSU,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> He'll forget all about it,,,,




I've NEVER negated on bet Yank.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You didn't even grad from GT,,,,????




Did something you'll never do, was accepted and attended for a very short while before they asked me nicely to leave..


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've NEVER negated on bet Yank.


You just don't remember,,,,buts it's alright buds,,,,


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I let my mouth over run my buttocks and bet on the Domers . .


Don't forget


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 21, 2019)

Everybody has said GO DAWGS.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Don't forget




Go ahead and send me your addy . .


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did something you'll never do, was accepted and attended for a very short while before they asked me nicely to leave..


Heck man don't feel bad, it only took me 3 semesters to get asked to leave the Christian college I attended.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Heck man don't feel bad, it only took me 3 semesters to get asked to leave the Christian college I attended.........




Hard to believe you were accepted . .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hard to believe you were accepted . .


??


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Being a preachers kid does have its advantages.........

They also told me that's why they asked me to leave, so as not to embarrass my dad.......


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 21, 2019)

Heard this stat on sports radio so I looked it up to double check it.  Hope UGA does not get over confident, but just buckles down & takes care of business against ND. 



https://247sports.com/Article/Notre...Brian-Kelly-Kirby-Smart-Jake-Fromm-135771761/ 



> From the last two years of Bob Davie (1997-01) to Tyrone Willingham (2002-04) and Charlie Weis (2005-09), Notre Dame has gone 1-17 in games against top-five teams since 2000.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Heard this stat on sports radio so I looked it up to double check it.  Hope UGA does not get over confident, but just buckles down & takes care of business against ND.
> 
> 
> 
> https://247sports.com/Article/Notre...Brian-Kelly-Kirby-Smart-Jake-Fromm-135771761/



Dadgummit man


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Come on Dawgs the D  need to get their offense off the field.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

ND's tight end dragging UGA defenders.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

GOod stop Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Come on DAWGS!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

GO dawgs!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

We better stay on top of those TE’s. They shouldn’t be allowed to be making easy catches like that.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Fromm with a couple of throws that were close to being picked.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Run the DANG ball!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Run, screen, screen, is Chaney back in town?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

The Dawgs look flat.  I feel flat myself.  Maybe a upset ins't brewing.  Everyone has picked UGA, you can guarantee every player in ND's locker room is being motivated by that.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Come on Dawgs hunker down!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!  Have fun in this thread guys, I'm not feeling too hot.  Gotta lay down and turn the TV low.


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 21, 2019)

Hehehe, definitely give me ND and the points.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Go Dawgs!!  Have fun in this thread guys, I'm not feeling too hot.  Gotta lay down and turn the TV low.


Get to feeling better Brother!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2019)

Good luck dogs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Come on!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Dang we stink


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> GO dawgs!!


?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

4HAND said:


> ?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

RUN THE DANG BALL!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Let Cook or Pickens have it!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

ND is stout.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Did anyone else just see 74 punch our guy in the chin while laying on top of his back?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs you aint  playing Murray state tonight 
Get on it dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Get some Crowder!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Wow what a missed assignment!! We better get our heads out of our butts and play some dang football!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Hmmm


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Gonna give this one away if we don’t wake up.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Same old generic safe plays relying on our talent to carry out home and break tackles. Sometimes you have to outsmart the other team


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Kirby fixing to start stretching that visor again!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

So much for havoc rate. I ain’t seeing any havoc yet.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

Come on boys put some iodine on that goiter


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

I ain't sure what we are trying to do, but it ain't working.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Why do we keep giving their TE’s so much space??


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 21, 2019)

Someone, anyone cover the tight end.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Can we cover anybody


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Come on boys put some iodine on that goiter



T half the forum won’t get that.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

ND is giving UGA opportunities with penalties we just need to step UP!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

Don't like what I'm seeing


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

Gonna be a long night.........


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

GOOD STOP DAWGS!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2019)

Uh oh


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

OH MY


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Son of a gun


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

come on dogs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Thank you Kirby!!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Good timeout!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs better quit messing around


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Glad kirby has his head in the game!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

Maybe we should stick to high school teams.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs you filthy haterz!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs better quit messing around


Not sure they are messing around. Right now ND looks to be the better team


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Get to feeling better Brother!



Just took Zantac, Tums, a motrin, and a nausea pill.  I'm  going to suffer along.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

HUh...could someone cover #84? Please?

Looking like a bunch of scrubs, as usual.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

DAWGS can't cover the pass


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

This would make me sick to the stomach if I weren't already sick.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

We need to answer with a TD. I’m surprised at how we are getting beat on the line. Come on Dogs!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Hmmm


This^^^


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs gonna bring that bite in a minute


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs better score on this drive!

Fire Chaney!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Ain’t worried


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Ain’t worried


 The way the Dawgs are playing, you better be!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Come on Dawgs.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 21, 2019)

I didn't see it going down like this. ....


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

Biggest O-line and ND is blowing through without a problem.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Good run for the first down. We aren’t getting the push we need to open the lanes.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Irish playing to win. We are banking on the golden corral offensive line


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2019)

Swift!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Finally running the dang ball.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Throw the ball!


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Fromm must not have anybody 10 yards wide open down field


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

Our Oline is horrible tonight.


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2019)

Dang tough line to break


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

1 yard on first down and 2-3 yards on second down ain’t gonna get it done.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Biggest O-line and ND is blowing through without a problem.


That’s a fact Jack.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

They have 8 and 9 in the box, so the Dawgs have to throw to open up lanes to run.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

Fromm needs to throw the bomb


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2019)

Here we go Boys


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Got something working!!!! Go dawgs!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Swift finally running angry.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

That’s what I'm talking about.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

The screens are not working!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

It ain’t basketball the ball ain’t supposed to be dribbled


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Or maybe they just  need to throw screens to Blaylock.


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2019)

What!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Pickens is one heck of a blocker for a true freshman.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Two against one on the edge will
Not work.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Pickens is one heck of a blocker for a true freshman.


He’s a heck of a catcher if we throw it to him!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

Dang. Kindley is down.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

You guys worried,,,,I am and I bet for GA to win,,,,


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Oh no, Kindley is UGA's best run blocker.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Same old throw it short make somebody miss


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs need 7 here, no 3.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

bluedog71 said:


> Two against one on the edge will
> Not work.


This, not sure of the play calling


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

That’a boys!!! Keep the drive alive!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

Cager!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

1st down!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Grad transfers stepping UP!


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2019)

Oh yeah


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

Yes sir!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2019)

From better be careful


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

Ol' #7 TOUCHDOWN!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Good job Dawgs.


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2019)

DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Nice clutch 3rd down throw


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

TD!!!!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Momentum changing drive right there. Confidence builder. Let’s do this!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Dang. Kindley is down.


Doesn't look good either


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Cager and Wolf well needed this year!
Mighty Glad to have them!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

On my personal situation, how in the world do I still taste the hotdog I ate earlier after tums and Zantac and phenagren?


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Time to start over. Got the bugs worked out


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Still ain’t worried ?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

We need a quick stop and then pick up at least a FG.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> On my personal situation, how in the world do I still taste the hotdog I ate earlier after tums and Zantac and phenagren?


Cause it's a hotdog..... You know by products......


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Can we cover the TE please!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Somebody needs to stay on 84.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Still ain’t worried ?


You better be!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

I think the Dawgs thought ND was just going to run the clock out.  No pressure on QB, and DB's can't cover.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

Pass Defense...what is it? Dawgs don't have a clue, tonight.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

We can't cover the pass!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Cover anybody


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2019)

Dame ain't playing guys


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

Why are they not reviewing these passes? The last two have been bobbled.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Pass Defense...what is it? Dawgs don't have a clue, tonight.


Yeap


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs had better get thier head out of thier butts at halftime or its going to be bad the 2nd half.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

The last one hit the ground.


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Still ain’t worried ?


You bot nerves of steal brother


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Their O-line heard the talk about how good UGA's line is, so they are playing their guts out.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

I think mark richt is the ND clock manager


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

Our D kinda sucks!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> The last one hit the ground.



On ND's scoring drive, their TE bobbled  the ball, then dropped it and they still gave him the catch.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

Also no pass rush


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Still not worried


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I think mark richt is the ND clock manager



Thank goodness.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

We ain't all that


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I think mark richt is the ND clock manager


He's the secondary coach


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Sep 21, 2019)

Wish I had bet the house on Notre Dame Tonight, The dawgs definitely don’t look like 14 point favorites.

?


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 21, 2019)

Same ole Georgia


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Son we have no pass defense..... 
We ain't getting the O line push we need.  

I hope Kirby makes some half time speach and adjustments.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Richt was ready for his patented fade to the corner


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> We ain't all that


That's the way it looks


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

I never would have guessed that we would be locked in a battle with no conference Norte Dame. I hope we make some corrections at half time. O-line getting run over, can’t cover TE’s and no pressure on their QB. All at our house. Thank goodness for the false starts on them!!! We better tighten up!!!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

DANG!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

10-7 Irish at half


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

Kirby better chew that backside at halftime. This is pathetic!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

They got the momentum. Hope Kirby can coach these guys up during the half.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

That chick looks like she’s sitting on Brian Kelly’s lap she’s so close


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

ND is playing hard with that chip on their shoulder


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

I think UGA played about as bad as they could and ND played up.  Kirby and crew are usually good at halftime adjustments.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I think UGA played about as bad as they could and ND played up.  Kirby and crew are usually good at halftime adjustments.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

This feels like the LSU game from last year!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I think UGA played about as bad as they could and ND played up.  Kirby and crew are usually good at halftime adjustments.


Let's hope so tonight!!

If not all of us are gonna need a zantac!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

ND came to play the Dawgs didn’t!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Let's hope so tonight!!
> 
> If not all of us are gonna need a zantac!



Zantac? 

More like Knob Creek.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Time to check food plot seed prices


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I think UGA played about as bad as they could and ND played up.  Kirby and crew are usually good at halftime adjustments.


We got punched in the mouth, DAWGS better shake it off or we are going to get knocked out


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

That punt fumble may be our downfall!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

No time to panic. Let’s make the adjustments and come out swinging!!!! I still believe in my DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

We’ve been reading our own press clippings. Time to buckle up some chin straps and go to work. I don’t care if we win by 1 as long as we win.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

We better hunker down and come out swinging!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs not worried!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 21, 2019)

Y'all boys need to pull this one out. If y'all let Notre Lame come in to Athens and leave with a win, we'll never hear the end of it. They'll probably leapfrog everyone and be voted number one next week


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> That punt fumble may be our downfall!



My thoughts exactly John.


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 21, 2019)

How did Justin Fields do today.....


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

D. J. Daniels don't seem very good to me. Too interesred in raising his arms like he's done something.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> How did Justin Fields do today.....


Heisman leader!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

elfiii said:


> My thoughts exactly John.


It sure seemed to take the wind out of their sails.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> How did Justin Fields do today.....


He played a scrub team and hung 76 on them


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> How did Justin Fields do today.....


6 td's before halftime. Didn't play the second half


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Who did they play today? Or who have they played this year? I wish him the best but until
He shows that against some real competition its just noise.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> 6 td's before halftime. Didn't play the second half


That makes 19 passing and rushing td's with 0 int's for the season.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> We’ve been reading our own press clippings. Time to buckle up some chin straps and go to work. I don’t care if we win by 1 as long as we win.


Nope either Chaney still calling plays for UGA or we hired his twin brother!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2019)

bluedog71 said:


> Who did they play today? Or who have they played this year? I wish him the best but until
> He shows that against some real competition its just noise.


The played Miami of Ohio.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> Heisman leader!


I hope he wins it!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> That makes 19 passing and rushing td's with 0 int's for the season.




Against nobody’s. Move along.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> The played Miami of Ohio.


Powerhouse!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

We need a SCORE!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Quit worrying we bout to take control! Go Dawgs!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

hunker down DAWGS!!!! Let’s own the second half!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Let's go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

What was that nonsense?


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

What the heck is our OC doing?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

deerbandit said:


> What the heck is our OC doing?



They were just starting to get a good lean on ND, then they try some reverse trick play.


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 21, 2019)

deerbandit said:


> What the heck is our OC doing?


Exactly.. enough of the finesse,


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Come on guys. Not how we needed to start.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Go for it!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Grow a pair Kirby. Go for it!!!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

Welp. Nothing changed.

Going to bed. Going fishing in the AM

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

ND scores on this drive we could lose slow and hard!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

This is pathetic, glad I gave my ticket up the way they are playing right now.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

We need to calm down and play like we no we can. We need a 3 and out. We have to get something going.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Now it's time for the D to bow up!!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Grow a pair Kirby. Go for it!!!



Why we can’t block or get open.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

deerbandit said:


> What the heck is our OC doing?


Stupid call for sure


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Pfft ND ain’t scoring!!! We’re going to take over this one.. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

Told yall this would not be a cakewalk. But nooooooooo.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 21, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> ND scores on this drive we could lose slow and hard!


Look at the bright side. Win or lose you guys still have the number one mascot in all the land


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

If ND scores this drive, it's going to be a tough road to come back.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Int!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Heck yea!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2019)

Well well well


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Maybe that’s the break we needed!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Pfft ND ain’t scoring!!! We’re going to take over this one.. Go Dawgs!


Brown Your power of positivity is hopefully paying off!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Put one in the end zone Dawgs!!


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2019)

Our ball


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Their guy hit Swift out of bounds and they only call it against us.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

We cannot catch a break. Stupid stuff.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Against nobody’s. Move along.


Lol. This is the first good team UGA has played and they aren't looking to good


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

How is it when Fromm throws the ball the receiver is covered up with 2 to 3 guys


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Where’s the freaking flag for pass int???


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Stupid TV is messing up.  Just when the Dawgs start playing better.   That was PI!!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

Nice no call!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Incidental my —-


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

How can these idiots say incidental when he didn’t have his head turned?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

Needed a TD


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

C'mon now! Y'all just tied the game!!
Woo Hoo!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Look at the bright side. Win or lose you guys still have the number one mascot in all the land


And the best recruiting class


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. This is the first good team UGA has played and they aren't looking to good



Do y’all even play anyone this year worth discussing before the little 10 championship game? Thought not. Go away troll.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

bluedog71 said:


> Incidental my —-


Thats PI where I came from!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 21, 2019)

Incidental?  Head not turned around.  Arm draped across the receiver's and in the facemask.  Incidental???


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

At least we got points.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Bad no call but game is tied! D stepping up and offense is moving the ball! Dawgs taking over!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

Has Cook touched the ball yet?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Alrighty Dawgs get the ball back again!


----------



## JNG (Sep 21, 2019)

Looked incidental to me.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Has Cook touched the ball yet?


Nope neither has Pickens!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

We need D now.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

How pulled down the receiver's arm while he was actively trying to catch the ball.  How is that incidental.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

JNG said:


> Looked incidental to me.


They were practically tackling each other in the auburn A&M game and it wasn’t called


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

elfiii said:


> We need D now.



A sack and fumble sure would be nice right now.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

Irish fans look like they’re behind 40 points


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> They were practically tackling each other in the auburn A&M game and it wasn’t called


Practically? There were a couple tackles before the ball got there. They were calling it the same way for both teams. Let em play


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Irish fans look like they’re behind 40 points


Yeah, all 7 of them.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Irish fans look like they’re behind 40 points


I was thinking the same thing. I believe the momentum is starting to sway the Dawgs way now. I think that's what they're feeling too


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 21, 2019)

Hoping ND gonna start getting gassed down south


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

offense is rolling. Lost yards after the turnover. Fromm doesn't have 100 yards with all these weapons


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Irish fans look like they’re behind 40 points


They know that UGAis about to blow this game up.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Divaad Wilson is the man. He should start eveyr game from now on.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Good stop Dawgs now SCORE!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

5 star recievers are looking at auburn and bama.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

My stomach was in knots on that punt.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> My stomach was in knots on that punt.


Mine to!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Boom shakalaka!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

I want to see Pickens and Cook!


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Commercial
Broadcasting
Station


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

We’ve got to put 7 on the board this series. FG’s ain’t going to win this game.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm not going to zaxbys or chick-fil-a ever again


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Herrien!!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Now that’s a first down run


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2019)

riprap said:


> I'm not going to zaxbys or chick-fil-a ever again


???


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Yes sir!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

D-Rob!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

That’s what I’m talking about. Balanced offense will keep the Irish on their heels!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Moving the ball now boys. Keep it up!!


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2019)

Yeh man


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

How convenient a DB falls right before a snap.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

That is crap he ain’t hurt


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2019)

I can feel it


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Just wanted to stop momentum


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

Faking the injury!


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2019)

Faker


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

Fake injury.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Have them on their heels then the infamous injured player lol. Whatever


----------



## poohbear (Sep 21, 2019)

Herrien is a tuff player


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

That should have been a penalty


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

They blew the whistle before Swift was down.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Go for it!!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

Why


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

Has Simmons done anything worthwhile tonight?


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

We needed that TD


----------



## poohbear (Sep 21, 2019)

We got the lead


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Should’ve went for the first down.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

What have they done with Pickens?


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hey that’s the first lead of the night. I’ll take it at this point. Let’s hunker down you DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

My boy terry Godwin would have caught that ball


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

One ND player almost tackled his teammate, telling him he was supposed to be faking an injury. That should have been a delay of game penalty.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

They are wearing ND down.  A turnover and score for the Dawgs is what they  need to step on ND's throat.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> One ND player almost tackled his teammate, telling him he was supposed to be faking an injury. That should have been a delay of game penalty.


Should have given him something to be injured about


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs ain’t done yet......... ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Glad we have the best FG kicker in College football


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

Some mysteries can’t be explained 

Like how Gary danielson still has a job


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Why


Why call a direct snap to Swift, makes no sense and stupid play calling


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

Y’all remember back when we were kids and games were so clear on tv and compared to today it’s like watching games through waxed paper when they show them ?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

FIGHT!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

At least we got the lead now.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Irish getting plenty of time to catch their breath


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

It was a TB why re-kick?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

Take the yardage. No the re kick.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

I hope hot rod comes back for a 5th year


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

Don't do it, just kick it


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Down on the 25 lol. What a waste of time.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

They did not have the option.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

I’m with you on that!!! I hope it don’t come down to that but I’ll be at piece if does..


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Good ND wasting time outs!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Keep burning those TO’s. Love it. Hold em here Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

Ole Moe Mentum starting to switch sides.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Finally a bobbled pass called our way.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

I’d rather lose 15 yards than another fumble!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 21, 2019)

ND offense is way to predictable. Y'all boys got this one in the bag. Congratulations. Time to hit the hay


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Come Dawgs we need a TD!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 21, 2019)

Kirby made some needed halftime adjustments. Take away Simmons muffed punt and Nd might not get but 3 on us.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

Pound it!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hurdle!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Swift!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

Hurdle!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

Swift.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Keep pounding it Dawgs!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Come on Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Swift!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Why can’t they call that


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

Another fake injury.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 21, 2019)

Nd flopping to slow us down.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Another ND player down. Bull crap. Slowing down the tempo. Wiping his eyes. Come on throw the flag


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Faker


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

I wish Jake would’ve just shoved that moron to the ground.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

Lol you know you’re getting your butt whipped when you’re faking injuries


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

ND is a bunch of cheaters.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

Fake injuries should put their rank 20 or more.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 21, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> Faking the injury!


Again


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

I’ve seen better flops in soccer.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

One more quawter!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

The running game is taking it's toll on the Domers.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

We definitely need to get 7 here.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

We need a TD this time DAWGS!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

I saw Dusty rake the eyes


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Taking over now........


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

We need to pound their defense to death this possession.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> The running game is taking it's toll on the Domers.




Should’ve been pounding it like this since the first snap!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Where is Pickens and Cook?


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

ND changing to FIU, Fake Injury University.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

I want to see an Irish player do the ric flair stagger and plant face first.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 21, 2019)

UGA about to go on a 21- 0 run


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

Clothes line one of them leprechauns show them what it feels like to really get hurt


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Cager!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

SNotre dame about to have a hurt player


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Cager and Wolfe have been great additions.  That penalty was baloney.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

What a crap call. Officiating across all games today have been garbage.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> What a crap call. Officiating across all games today have been garbage.


But Gary said it was ok lol


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Horrible no call.  TD anyways.  Take that you piece of filth refs.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Cager!!!!! Get you some baby!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Back shoulder is back!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

I knew Cager and Wolf would be awesome!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

I like Cager!


----------



## poohbear (Sep 21, 2019)

Cager is going to be good also


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Now come on D get us the ball back.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

Cager is earning his transfer tonight!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

Thank you Miami for Cager.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

Dang couldnt go to sleep.

GOOOOOOOOOOO
DAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## poohbear (Sep 21, 2019)

Now they working on that spread


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Cager and Wolf want the NFL and they playing like it!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Mmm hmm!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 21, 2019)

That average QB we got sure is good.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

What was the flag for?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs taking control now. Let’s shut em down and run up the score on these corn fed Irish boys.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> But Gary said it was ok lol



Gary should’ve quit when Vern quit. They make watching UGA on CBS nauseating.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Hmmmm


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

Cager has been on fire. The throw to Pickens was good and should have drawn a flag...my .02


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

We stink!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> What was the flag for?


Cause Notre dame players forgot to fake an injury so they had to help them out


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

We can't stop the pass, we can't cover anyone.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Cause Notre dame players forgot to fake an injury so they had to help them out


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

Pass Russ, cover the pass


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Kelly looked like a mad little gnome.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

He didn’t get the forward progress.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Int!1


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

Intercepted


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

Int!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Int Baby!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Get you some of that


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

Int!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

INTERCEPTION!

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

Pick UGA!!!.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

J R REED!!!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

Pour it on them!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

Lol Notre dame trying to channel gus malzahn and got it intercepted


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

I wanna see Zeus!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Ooopsss


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Savages! That is all!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> I wanna see Zeus!


And Cook!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Now we’re starting to play some dadgum football boys. They took ND for granted in the first half. Kirby put that fire in their you know what’s at halftime!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Well ain't that the luck of the Irish!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs seemed to be flooding the carburetor in the first half. Looks like they get her cleared out.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

GA D getting better with time


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs want it!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

GoldDot40 said:


> Dawgs seemed to be flooding the carburetor in the first half. Looks like they get her cleared out.


To steal a line from bucknasty.  They was playing vanilla!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

Now let's score another TD DAWGS


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Gashed!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Sep 21, 2019)

Now let's give am a big dose of swift and herrien


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Run it up Kirby and leave no doubt!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

That was clear targeting on Swift's big run.  ND player led with the crown of his helmet into Swifts head.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Come on DAWGS!!! Pour it on!!!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

About time for ND to fake another Injury


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs need at least 3 here.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Fromm!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

That was also targeting.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Fromm becoming a dual threat


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

I don't want Fromm running!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

That a boy!!! Win it for the “G”


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Go for it


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

These ACC ref's SUCK!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Kelly must’ve slipped the official a hondo....


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Go for it


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

I like the it, good tuff run from Fromm


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Go for it Kirby!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Sep 21, 2019)

Go for it


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Why is Kirby not hollering at the refs?  I saw much less called in other games today and last weekend.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 21, 2019)

Lot of people just lost some money now


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

Gutless


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Kirby has lost some since the SEC Championship game! Swift for a yard No Brainer


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

I’ll take the points. More defense now.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Kirby is a wuss and proving it on national TV. Everyone that’s playing us from here on is watching us not willing to go for it on a 4th and 1 and liking what they see.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Sure foot puts another one through!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Let the D get another turnover.... Watch!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

I would have preferred going for it but up 13 is way better than we were in the first half. If we can get a 3 and out and another score I’m good...


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs definitely win cheerleader competition


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 21, 2019)

Rodrigo sure has a leg on him.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 21, 2019)

Reed laying the wood


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Rodrigo sure has a leg on him.


I am glad they got Kevin Butler to work with him!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Holding like crazy!!! No call


----------



## poohbear (Sep 21, 2019)

Need more pressure on book


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Should be a hold but I’ll take that as well.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Reed is playing lights out.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Well my belly ache is gone, but all this stress has got my blood pressure up with a pounding headache.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

I don't think gnomeo Kelly is to happy!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

They need to put a spy on Book.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

Hurry up dawgs and win I’m ready to go to bed


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

REALLY!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Oh my


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

UGA's 5 star pass rushers sure are not even getting close to their QB.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Dang


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

They actually called one on ND, gasp!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Finally 74 gets flagged for his dirty play. He punched a guy in the pile earlier.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 21, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Finally 74 gets flagged for his dirty play. He punched a guy in the pile earlier.



With all the penalties, they are probably gonna make him walk home.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

He caught that out of bounds.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

ITS OUT OF BOUNDS!

What the H***!


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Bull crap. He was out


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

SCREW THESE REFS!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Come on Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Coaches have short memories about what sitting on a small lead will get you.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

He pushed off big time.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

If they get this onside kick oh my


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

False start


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> If they get this onside kick oh my



They probably won't do it.  There is enough time to get a stop.


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 21, 2019)

Bet Kirby's second guessing not going for it on that 4th and 1 about now.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2019)

Had momentum and settled for 3!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

I wish someone in that press box would gag Gary. He’s an idiot.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Still ain’t worried


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

Calling it now...onside kick, some on field shenanigans, refs give the ball to ND>


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Acting all cool letting the clock run down to under 10 when the defense knows you have to snap it.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Come on Dawgs, one first down.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Run out the clock.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Alrighty boys get the ball and pound it!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

A stupid reverse.  What in the


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Throw the ball


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

Why heck are we getting fancy? Line up and pound it!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Come on line. Block


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

BLOCK THEM GUYS....PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

I see a 24-23 fear


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Don't do it again to me Dawgs.  UT, then Alabama, then Alabama again.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Just get the first down


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

What the heck


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

Just wow


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

Well that was convenient.......


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Put Pickens in there.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Dang!!!!


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Sep 21, 2019)

deerbandit said:


> Why heck are we getting fancy? Line up and pound it!



Trying to imitate Mark Richt!
They deserve to lose!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

So do you not have to turn around anymore?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

That was PI again.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

He was holding Pickens!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## deerbandit (Sep 21, 2019)

Youve got to be kidding me!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Wow bad play calling. No call
On PImand now a terrible punt. Defense better step up!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

deerbandit said:


> So do you not have to turn around anymore?



The college rule says you don't have to turn around, as long as you don't make early contact, but they have all night.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

Well then...time for the D to step up


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Good Grief


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Sep 21, 2019)

Where has Ben Cleveland been?

That dummy patman should have left with Chaney!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Congrats dogbro's ...


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

UGA defensive lineman was getting held big time.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

Norte daime is gonna beat themselves


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats dogbro's ...



Oh no.  Why did you have to do that?  They will find a way to lose.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Poorly timed TO.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

It ain’t over.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

This is the ball game
Right here! Need a stop


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

WTH Kirby


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs win!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Turn out the lights!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 21, 2019)

Lucky.....


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2019)

I can breathe now.  UGA has a lot of work to do.  I think they are a top 10 team not #3.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

MY NERVES ARE SHOT


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

Well looks like we survived. Proud to be a DAWG but that was gut wrenching!!!!! Think I’ll
go throw up now.


----------



## James12 (Sep 21, 2019)

PI


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I can breathe now.  UGA has a lot of work to do.  I think they are a top 10 team not #3.


I agree


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

We earned that Win. Barely


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs better get in the film room and get back to work.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Still haven't learned to finish games


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

Congrats dawgs. ND was tough.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

I will say what I did before the game. I will be tickled too death with a one point win.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS!
Going to bed now, got fish to catch in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I will say what I did before the game. I will be tickled too death with a one point win.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Dawgs better get in the film room and get back to work.


Yeap, that have to work on their pass coverage. A good passing team like BAMA/OSU would kill us....I think


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

Dutch said:


> GO DAWGS!
> Going to bed now, got fish to catch in the morning.



Dutch I hope you load the boat.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I will say what I did before the game. I will be tickled too death with a one point win.


Same here Bo$$!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I can breathe now.  UGA has a lot of work to do.  I think they are a top 10 team not #3.



Phooey. The Irish played them tough and they rose to the occasion. This is a big confidence builder for them.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 21, 2019)

Well the spread players did good and the Dawgs win


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 21, 2019)

Average QB


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 21, 2019)

Man, it certainly wasn't flawless, but that was an important win.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2019)

Now that was a college football game. Congrats dawgs


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 21, 2019)

A win is a win but we have a lot to fix. Very thankful for the win and we continue the journey with this team. I’m still a believer and **** proud to be a DAWG!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

We got work to do, but hey we did the last time we beat them!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

Kirby has proved to me that his teams talent level makes up for a lot of his young head coaching mistakes. He needs to take a long look in the mirror and tell himself how he almost cost them the game by not going for it and poor time management. I hope he matures in that aspect of his coaching fast. His mistakes as a coach have cost us over the last couple seasons. I still think he’s the man for the job but he’s got to do better.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 21, 2019)

20/26  183yrds 1td 0int 16rushing= average


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs haterz!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

The crowd should get the MVP. 6 illegal procedures.


----------



## sea trout (Sep 21, 2019)

Good game!!
Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs haterz!!


Great Positivity Brown!


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Sep 21, 2019)

Dutch said:


> We earned that Win. Barely



We did not earn that one at all.
Kirby says all the right things, but is no better than Mark Richt, why you take Ben Cleveland out the last 2 series.

Cade Mays is horrible, couldnt block my 90 year old grand mother.

But when you need to run it, you have Mays in there, poor coaching.

They have yet to show they can run the ball on short yardage.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

12th man was in Athens tonight!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

ND should be fined for them fake injuries, that is uncalled for!


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 21, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> We did not earn that one at all.
> Kirby says all the right things, but is no better than Mark Richt, why you take Ben Cleveland out the last 2 series.
> 
> Cade Mays is horrible, couldnt block my 90 year old grand mother.
> ...


So Kirby called you and confirmed Ben wasn't injured?


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 21, 2019)

Campbell and Stokes being injured was massive in this game.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Kirby has proved to me that his teams talent level makes up for a lot of his young head coaching mistakes. He needs to take a long look in the mirror and tell himself how he almost cost them the game by not going for it and poor time management. I hope he matures in that aspect of his coaching fast. His mistakes as a coach have cost us over the last couple seasons. I still think he’s the man for the job but he’s got to do better.


I think the only big mistake he made was calling the timeout just before ND scored their last touchdown. It gave the offense a chance to catch their breath


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 21, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I think the only big mistake he made was calling the timeout just before ND scored their last touchdown. It gave the offense a chance to catch their breath



I think he still should’ve went for it on the 4th and 1.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

Man, I am beat. Just knew we were going to lose when we could not get a first down there.  I am kind of glad it was tight.  We got a lot to work on.  Kirby needs to ride their butts this week even though we are playing the Vols.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> 20/26  183yrds 1td 0int 16rushing= average


Your right. He a good game manager though


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

We need the week off. ND played us to the last few seconds. Got to heal some people up, work on out pass D and get ready to go to Neyland.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 21, 2019)

dogs got lucky.

Shouldda' not been that close in a home game. Still trailed most of the game.

lucky- lucky lucky. ??????


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Sep 21, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> So Kirby called you and confirmed Ben wasn't injured?



Well, when he was walking around on the sideline, doesn’t look hurt.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 21, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Well, when he was walking around on the sideline, doesn’t look hurt.


Walking and retaining a 280lb d-lineman are two different animals. 

Stokes WALKED off the field and never returned to the game. But I am sure that was Kirby's call........right?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

The O line got pushed around in the first half. They need to quit reading their press clippings and start look at their sleves on film


Throwback said:


> Cause Notre dame players forgot to fake an injury so they had to help them out



LOL


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Sep 21, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Walking and retaining a 280lb d-lineman are two different animals.
> 
> Stokes WALKED off the field and never returned to the game. But I am sure that was Kirby's call........right?



FYI: since you think you know it all.

Ben was in on the last field goal we made.
So he wasn’t hurt!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> I think he still should’ve went for it on the 4th and 1.


I’d like to have seen him go for it to. If he had and we didn’t get it then ND could’ve tied it and we’d be in OT right now.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> FYI: since you think you know it all.


Change your name to triggered dad.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 22, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Your right. He a good game manager though


You said he was average. I’ll take it I guess


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’d like to have seen him go for it to. If he had and we didn’t get it then ND could’ve tied it and we’d be in OT right now.


This

When you have someone as solid as Rod, you take the 3 points that are almost guaranteed.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

I hope this game does the same thing the last game we played the domers and gells the team together and lights a fire in them!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2019)

I’ll be honest Kirby to me has grown up a little. No stupid fake punts etc. He coached a good ball game tonight


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 22, 2019)

Notre Dame was better than when I watched them earlier .
That was a win over a tough, competitive team.
Dawgs first test, I’ll take it.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2019)

Wooooooooooooooooooo

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Kirby has proved to me that his teams talent level makes up for a lot of his young head coaching mistakes. He needs to take a long look in the mirror and tell himself how he almost cost them the game by not going for it and poor time management. I hope he matures in that aspect of his coaching fast. His mistakes as a coach have cost us over the last couple seasons. I still think he’s the man for the job but he’s got to do better.



And if Uga got stuffed on 4th and 1 they may be still be playing in OT.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’ll be honest Kirby to me has grown up a little. No stupid fake punts etc. He coached a good ball game tonight



He had me wondering about him when ND was called for holding on the kickoff and he wanted to re kick. I thought he had something up his ol sleeve.??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2019)

Congrats to the dogs


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> And if Uga got stuffed on 4th and 1 they may be still be playing in OT.



I’m my opinion it would’ve been worth the risk in this game. You don’t think we’ll be in this situation again at some point this season? Possibly the SECCG or NCG where it really counts and then not be prepared for it. I am glad though that he didn’t try some silly fake like Malzone and Miles likes to do. Oh well. I’ll take the win regardless. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## duckyaker90 (Sep 22, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> I’m my opinion it would’ve been worth the risk in this game. You don’t think we’ll be in this situation again at some point this season? Possibly the SECCG or NCG where it really counts and then not be prepared for it. I am glad though that he didn’t try some silly fake like Malzone and Miles likes to do. Oh well. I’ll take the win regardless. GO DAWGS!!!


If there was something to be learned here, I’m glad it came with a win. I think to some that call may seem conservative but I think it was mature on his part. He showed his defense that he trusted them.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 22, 2019)

Congrats UGA on the win.  Too close for comfort.


----------



## across the river (Sep 22, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> I’m my opinion it would’ve been worth the risk in this game. You don’t think we’ll be in this situation again at some point this season? Possibly the SECCG or NCG where it really counts and then not be prepared for it. I am glad though that he didn’t try some silly fake like Malzone and Miles likes to do. Oh well. I’ll take the win regardless. GO DAWGS!!!




It was the right call, and you do the same thing if put in that position again down the road.  With that little time left in the game and a kicker that good, you go up two touchdowns.  They were getting two more positions at the most, so you make them score a touchdown on both of them.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2019)

Defense stood up when it mattered,Kirby trusted his D and they got the job done.Notre Dame came to play, took the Dawgs to task.Fromm was throwing darts and another star receiver was born!!!Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## cramer (Sep 22, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Defense stood up when it mattered,Kirby trusted his D and they got the job done.Notre Dame came to play, took the Dawgs to task.Fromm was throwing darts and another star receiver was born!!!Go Dawgs!



this thing  will only give you one like


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs Cramer


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Good game,,,,but no blowout,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

LSU vs GA in the CG and GA loses,,,,


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2019)

Never expecting a blowout,I said 10 points,was a little closer than that......Thank you Hot Rod,Lol!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Never expecting a blowout,I said 10 points,was a little closer than that......Thank you Hot Rod,Lol!!!


I know you didn't say blowout,but other guys sure did,,,,????


----------



## cramer (Sep 22, 2019)

I never saw Z in the game


----------



## cramer (Sep 22, 2019)

I feel  bad  for  the  ND fans that traveled  down for the game and return home in need of a hearing  aid


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 22, 2019)

Bunch of whining from "fans".  This was no. 3 vs no. 7. The ND defense came to play like they haven't ever before.  The ND offense was firing on all cylinders in the 4th.   We came out with the win.  Folks stepped up on the field when it mattered most.  Yes, we can make improvements.....  We were in a tight spot with a game that mattered a lot, in a playoff type situation.   Can't say we haven't played "nobodys" now.   we just beat no. 7 geez


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 22, 2019)

Curbstriet dropped us to 5
Moved OSU to 4
Laughable!


----------



## cramer (Sep 22, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Curbstriet dropped us to 5
> Moved OSU to 4
> Laughable!


That's  fine with me.
I  want them  Dawgs to be hungry, hangry ,hongry, ornery  and get better each week


----------



## DannyW (Sep 22, 2019)

Great win for UGA...playing a close game against a quality opponent will help them in the long run much more than a blowout would have.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

cramer said:


> That's  fine with me.
> I  want them  Dawgs to be hungry, hangry ,hongry, ornery  and get better each week


I want to see toSu play someone!!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 22, 2019)

across the river said:


> It was the right call, and you do the same thing if put in that position again down the road.  With that little time left in the game and a kicker that good, you go up two touchdowns.  They were getting two more positions at the most, so you make them score a touchdown on both of them.



We’ll just have to agree to disagree. Over the years we’ve lost games for not being aggressive enough and once again last night came eerily close to doing it again. Had we lost last night everyone telling me he made the right decision would’ve been on here complaining about how he wasn’t aggressive enough on the 4th and 1 but whatever.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## poohbear (Sep 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> LSU vs GA in the CG and GA loses,,,,


Today, I will agree later not so sure.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Curbstriet dropped us to 5
> Moved OSU to 4
> Laughable!


Yea. I don't see that. UGA was tested last night by a very good football team and did what they needed to to win.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I want to see toSu play someone!!!!!!


Me to. I will say these cupcake games are good for fields to gain experience and confidence. We will have to beat wisky twice to make the playoff.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 22, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> 12th man was in Athens tonight!!


Yeah cause he sure wasn’t in college station yesterday afternoon!


----------



## poohbear (Sep 22, 2019)

I think my take on the Dawgs is this was a hard fought game for them, and I would have like to seen them play a little better, but we have to know this is still a young team in many aspects, this game will only make them better , so when it all comes together we will be alright.lot of these guys have never played in a game of this magnitude, but it will get better, Go Dawgs.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 22, 2019)

I’m still laughing at ND trying to channel Gus Malzahn with the trickery. You got to have a whole horse shoe up your butt to make that work a 4 leaf clover won’t cut it


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2019)

Throw a short pass and hope the other guy doesn't tackle him wasn't working. Dawgs still living off of talent instead of good offensive schemes.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

I am just glad we kept the play calling vanilla, don't want to show our full compliment of plays to the SEC teams we still have to face.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I am just glad we kept the play calling vanilla, don't want to show our full compliment of plays to the SEC teams we still have to face.


We beat number 7 last night. That’s all I’m worried about. I think the Dawgs believed the news clippings about how great they were.ND was playing fast and physical! They played with a huge chip on their shoulders and gave us a heck of a game.


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2019)

We'll show them next time with a fake fg or onside kick


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 22, 2019)

Play Like Champions Today ??????????????????????


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2019)

We are young. Need a few more years.


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 22, 2019)

My take away is that Dawgs beat a pretty good Norte Dame team. Probably the best team that Norte Dame has had in awhile. They were well coached and physical. Good quality win for Georgia. Dawgs were exposed in a couple areas that can be fixed. Needs to be fixed if we’re gonna get by LSU/ Bama or Auburn in regular season. We won but hats off to the Irish.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 22, 2019)

Fromm gets it done
But boy ,don’t run the ball!!!!!
You gonna get kilt.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 22, 2019)

Kirby made some nice halftime adjustments and Nd played us tough. Still seeing #6 and 95 in our back field making tackles. On their short TD pass we had 3 db’s covering each other with 2 guys receivers wide open. Our DL was good vs run but good very little qb pressures. We have plenty of work to do improving
in all areas to be a true top 2-3 team imo.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2019)

Agree. The ND O line was big and played physical. I would have liked to see more QB hurries and pressure in general.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2019)

All you Dawg haters act like Gnoder Dame was a cupcake team and we fell apart. Nothing could be farther from the truth. The Irish are a dang good football team and they came to play with a tree on their shoulder from 2 years ago. This game was played with a lot of intensity and emotion by both teams and that's the way it's supposed to be. Both teams made critical mistakes at times and the dropped punt loomed big and almost cost us the game more than any other mistake we made. I ain't even gonna play coulda, woulda, shoulda on that one. It just is what it is and the mark of a championship team is what they do to overcome their mistakes.

It didn't help our first 3 games were basically cupcakes. It was crystal clear we got off to a slow start last night but we made up for it in the second half. I don't know if we just let up late in the game because we figured up by 13 with 5 minutes left to play it's over or if we were out of gas but ND played us all the way to 00:00 on the clock and they ran out of gas on that last play. Close finishes are the way really good CFB is supposed to be and last night was a classic.

Call it what you want. I call it a hard fought victory that is going to serve us well in the coming weeks. This game toughened us up like it was supposed to do. The weaknesses it exposed are temporary and will be fixed. That's the hallmark of CKS teams. No matter what they keep on chopping, they never quit and every week the are better than the week before.

It's starting to look like ND and Auburn are the two toughest teams we will play all year. This game did a lot to help get us prepared for Auburn.

Now all you Dawg haters and Sunday morning coaches go back to hatin' on the Dawgs. It won't change the fact they beat a very good ND team and they are 4-0 and they are still the team to beat and barring a disaster against an SEC team, come December they are going to be in the hunt with a good chance to win it all.


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2019)

Acting like we had the game well in hand with 3 minutes to go milking the clock had nothing to do with Notre Dame being good. That's how we lost to bama twice. I feel like we need to play from behind because obviously we can't hold a small lead. Kirby wants to put everything on the defense in a world where the offense gets the benefit of the doubt and the rules change week to week on how to tackle a player.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2019)

riprap said:


> Kirby wants to put everything on the defense in a world where the offense gets the benefit of the doubt and the rules change week to week on how to tackle a player.



Well in that regard it's pretty obvious ACC zebras got a whole different way of walking when it comes to Pass Interference.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Sep 22, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Well in that regard it's pretty obvious ACC zebras got a whole different way of walking when it comes to Pass Interference.


They missed at least two late game holding calls on the Dome Heads.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Sep 22, 2019)

cramer said:


> I never saw Z in the game


I wondered about that too. Also wondered why the biggest O line in college football couldn’t open holes for the running backs.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 22, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We beat number 7 last night. That’s all I’m worried about. I think the Dawgs believed the news clippings about how great they were.ND was playing fast and physical! They played with a huge chip on their shoulders and gave us a heck of a game.



Yeap, that chip of being the under dog can put a fire in a team to do their best to prove a point


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 22, 2019)

elfiii said:


> All you Dawg haters act like Gnoder Dame was a cupcake team and we fell apart. Nothing could be farther from the truth. The Irish are a dang good football team and they came to play with a tree on their shoulder from 2 years ago. This game was played with a lot of intensity and emotion by both teams and that's the way it's supposed to be. Both teams made critical mistakes at times and the dropped punt loomed big and almost cost us the game more than any other mistake we made. I ain't even gonna play coulda, woulda, shoulda on that one. It just is what it is and the mark of a championship team is what they do to overcome their mistakes.
> 
> It didn't help our first 3 games were basically cupcakes. It was crystal clear we got off to a slow start last night but we made up for it in the second half. I don't know if we just let up late in the game because we figured up by 13 with 5 minutes left to play it's over or if we were out of gas but ND played us all the way to 00:00 on the clock and they ran out of gas on that last play. Close finishes are the way really good CFB is supposed to be and last night was a classic.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I thought that Nd's offense was way to predictable. DAWGS made the adjustment for their one and only offensive play to the tight end. Run defense was stellar. Bottom line is you guys came out with a W. Probably could have lost a close game, ran the table and still make the playoffs. I know y'all have awesome backs but, if I'm Kirby, I'm throwing the ball before establishing the run. I think Fromm is that good. Dawgs receivers were covered well last night and he still threw the ball where the only player that could catch it were his receivers. I thought that Fromm threw and played incredible last night. Especially the 2nd half. Kirby needs to let him air it out more during the 1st half


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2019)

Barouque Brass said:


> They missed at least two late game holding calls on the Dome Heads.



They didn't call the PI in the end zone and it was clear the ND defender was all over our receiver as well as the last third and long toss Fromm made at the end of the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2019)

Barouque Brass said:


> I wondered about that too. Also wondered why the biggest O line in college football couldn’t open holes for the running backs.



I think the o line was a different unit in the second half. They were knocking some people off the line. Pass protection was not good in the first half, and Fromm had to throw quick. I do think the pass protection is more of our scheme. On several plays ND had a straight shot at Jake.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I agree with you. I thought that Nd's offense was way to predictable. DAWGS made the adjustment for their one and only offensive play to the tight end. Run defense was stellar. Bottom line is you guys came out with a W. Probably could have lost a close game, ran the table and still make the playoffs. I know y'all have awesome backs but, if I'm Kirby, I'm throwing the ball before establishing the run. I think Fromm is that good. Dawgs receivers were covered well last night and he still threw the ball where the only player that could catch it were his receivers. I thought that Fromm threw and played incredible last night. Especially the 2nd half. Kirby needs to let him air it out more during the 1st half



The mistake I saw in the first half was not establishing the run first. I know ND was expecting it and apparently our offensive strategy was to throw the ball and fake them out and it didn't work. The 2nd half we went back to the meat and potatoes running game and that opened up the passing game.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 22, 2019)

One thing I noticed was the O line started doing a lot better when big Isiah Wilson went in the game after halftime.  Also, Cager really came on last night.  Need to targert Pickens and Cook more.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Also, Cager really came on last night.



Yep. He came out of nowhere and made some big catches. The boy is hungry and wants to show he can play.


----------



## across the river (Sep 22, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> We’ll just have to agree to disagree. Over the years we’ve lost games for not being aggressive enough and once again last night came eerily close to doing it again. Had we lost last night everyone telling me he made the right decision would’ve been on here complaining about how he wasn’t aggressive enough on the 4th and 1 but whatever.




It is a about percentages.  What is the chance of getting of getting the first down verses the chance of Hot Rod making the field goal?    The dude hasn't missed this year, so the chances of making the field is extremely high.   Even if you get the first down, you still don't have guaranteed points. You also could fumble, not make it, or any other host of outcomes.    You kick the field goal, go up two touchdowns, and make them score a TD twice, with not a lot of time on the clock.   If it is the second quarter, sure be aggressive and go for it.   In that situation though, that late in the game, you kick  it every time.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 22, 2019)

In case you missed it, Kirby was doing a little bit of well deserved celebrating with the players last night after their big win . . . 



40-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175638804142727168


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 22, 2019)

Other good news is that after a hard fought victory, we've got two bye weeks in a row, so we should be able to recover physically and work on some of those weaknesses.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> One thing I noticed was the O line started doing a lot better when big Isiah Wilson went in the game after halftime.  Also, Cager really came on last night.  Need to targert Pickens and Cook more.


Dom, D-Rob or Cook should be the options for end around plays. No landers at 6-5. There’s no hiding that guy. Plays like that need a short speedster to mask what’s going on behind the line and by the time the D figures it out it’s too late and the jets are burning.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2019)

hayseed_theology said:


> Other good news is that after a hard fought victory, we've got two bye weeks in a row, so we should be able to recover physically and work on some of those weaknesses.


I see what you did there. ?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 22, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> I see what you did there. ?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 22, 2019)

ND was quick early, I mean really quick. 
Couple that with good coaching ( being in position) , and very good tackling, our offense struggled.
BUT , the heavies wore them down. 

Plus we gifted them 7


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 22, 2019)

I admit i was frustrated at times. On both sides of the ball.

But after some reflection i believe it was a good thing for it to turn out like it did. They exposed some our weaknesses. The boys also got to face some adversity. I think in the long run it will pay off. 

 It appears Gus has him a quarterback now. With a quarter back that can actually preform in his system. They will be a handful. Nix looks better every game.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 22, 2019)

Notre dame fell to #10 in AP poll


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Notre dame fell to #10 in AP poll


A whole 3 spots. 

“Luck of the Irish”


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 22, 2019)

The ND team that showed up last night is not your grandpa’s ND. They came out hitting and had speed. Good win for the mutts


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2019)

Had Osu or Clemson only beaten ND by 6 we'd be hearing how overrated both teams were.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Had Osu or Clemson only beaten ND by 6 we'd be hearing how overrated both teams were.


Getting the popcorn ready......


----------



## ddavis1120 (Sep 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> The crowd should get the MVP. 6 illegal procedures.



The crowd really represented.  Students were lined up not long after Gameday broadcast for a 6:00 entry time.  At least 95% of the fans were in their seat at kickoff and were loud the whole game.  They would show a decibel meter from time to time and I think it made just north of 118.

The six procedure penalties, the timeouts and a snap that the Qb wasn't expecting were large.  Fromm and Kirby both commented on it post game.  I hope the recruits appreciated it.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Sep 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Had Osu or Clemson only beaten ND by 6 we'd be hearing how overrated both teams were.


If bullfrogs had pockets, they’d carry pistols and wouldn’t be scared of snakes!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 22, 2019)

Anybody else feel like Gene Steratore may have been a little biased on his interpretation of a couple of calls?   Specifically the pass interference no call in the endzone


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 22, 2019)

Notre Dame in all probability will be ranked higher than UGA at selection time.  Look at their schedule.  They will not lose again in the regular season and dont have to play a conference championship. The loss to UGA will be considered a "quality" loss.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Sep 22, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Notre Dame in all probability will be ranked higher than UGA at selection time.  Look at their schedule.  They will not lose again in the regular season and dont have to play a conference championship. The loss to UGA will be considered a "quality" loss.


Or a non intentional lost, much like all the non intentional pass interferences.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2019)

They may drop us in ranking but that is bull crap #83 & #84 from ND were beasts last night.

I don’t care who ND plays it will not be easy win for the other team!


----------



## Flash (Sep 22, 2019)

UGA radio kept saying how slow ND def was, couldn't stop us running on the edge and we needed to do that more on OFF


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Notre Dame in all probability will be ranked higher than UGA at selection time.  Look at their schedule.  They will not lose again in the regular season and dont have to play a conference championship. The loss to UGA will be considered a "quality" loss.



If Michigan and Stanford held up to their end if the deal ND wouldve had a pretty tough schedule this yr. It was actually surprising to see.

I think theyll get another loss


----------



## poohbear (Sep 22, 2019)

Kelly said it was a physical game he said you could hear it


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2019)

Flash said:


> UGA radio kept saying how slow ND def was, couldn't stop us running on the edge and we needed to do that more on OFF



What game were they watching?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 23, 2019)

All I know is that if I were a UGA receiver, I would expect flowers from ND's secondary for all that groping on our date.


----------



## across the river (Sep 23, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> ND was quick early, I mean really quick.
> Couple that with good coaching ( being in position) , and very good tackling, our offense struggled.
> BUT , the heavies wore them down.
> 
> Plus we gifted them 7



This issue was Georgia kept shooting themselves in the foot.   It was 2nd and 1, then a holding penalty made it 2nd and 11 and the drive stalled.   There was another short yardage situation, and the personal foul penalty came.  Then you had the fumbled point.   At one point toward the end of the first half Notre Dame had 40 something plays to Georgia 20 something.  Lineman that big often have trouble with smaller quicker defensive linemen, and you saw it some in the first game of the season. Eventually they typically wear down unless they have unreal depth.  Had Georgia been able to better sustain more drives in the first half, I think you would have seen it earlier.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm a little late to this party,...but from what I saw:  ND was SLOW relative to UGA, but they game planned well with their TE.
Kirby was obviously a little tight in the first half, too conservative in my book, but he probably wanted to play it safe and allow his size advantage to wear down ND....which it did, however, the last 2 times UGA has played BAMA, UGA has come out guns a blazzin...I think had UGA done the same or similar to ND,...UGA probably wins going away...17+ 
ND is good,...UGA is markedly better.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2019)

At the end of the day. Notre Dame was beat. They knew they were beat. They were gassed and tried cheating on more than one occasion. They are coached by a scum bag that would cheat. UGA is now 3-0 against Notre Dame. That's all that matters. Week off before we go to Knoxville and DESTROY the VOLS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> At the end of the day. Notre Dame was beat. They knew they were beat. They were gassed and tried cheating on more than one occasion. They are coached by a scum bag that would cheat. UGA is now 3-0 against Notre Dame. That's all that matters. Week off before we go to Knoxville and DESTROY the VOLS!



All 3 times we have played them have been a fistfight. They are a good football team this year. We are a better football team than them. It's just that simple.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2019)

what matters is the final score. Folks can holler about this and that and who had the most yards and who was ahead at half time and such--I do it too. But what matters is the final score. Auburn was either tied (0-0 start) or  losing the Oregon game for 59 minutes and 51 seconds. When the clock hit 60 minutes they were ahead. They won. Thats the way football works.

Georgia had the same thing happen to them in the NC a couple years ago. So did auburn vs FSU in the NC. **

**Alabama just got horse whipped last year so we are all clear.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 24, 2019)

T throwin down the facts!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2019)

Throwback said:


> what matters is the final score. Folks can holler about this and that and who had the most yards and who was ahead at half time and such--I do it too. But what matters is the final score. Auburn was either tied (0-0 start) or  losing the Oregon game for 59 minutes and 51 seconds. When the clock hit 60 minutes they were ahead. They won. Thats the way football works.
> 
> Georgia had the same thing happen to them in the NC a couple years ago. So did auburn vs FSU in the NC. **
> 
> **Alabama just got horse whipped last year so we are all clear.


????


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2019)

Watching the replay now, Kelly still looks mad.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2019)

I bet Kelly had to stay in confession a long time Sunday after all them words he was saying Saturday!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 25, 2019)

What a game, boys. Very happy for the win. I knew all that talk in the media about how we were going to crush ND would have their boys extra juiced up. The ND QB is not bad at all, and that ND tight end is a beast. I was scared our guys were going to break in half every time they hit him. Looked like midgets trying to tackle a live oak. 

And those were some gruesome injuries those poor ND players suffered.  What an embarrassment. 

Don’t care how good or bad we looked, we beat the #7 team in the country, and we’re 4-0. 

GO DAWGS!


----------

